# What kind of toys for a REALLY powerful chewer?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Cash loves to chew things. . .and destroy things. I gave him a CUZ and it lasted about an hour. I give him bones and he breaks off large pieces and swallows them. Same with nylabones. He's not interested in the kong unless there's food in it. How can I satisfy his urge to chew without having everything end up in his throat?


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

Raw beef femur bones, or peanut butter/cream cheese in a kong frozen.


----------



## VTcoach (Jun 28, 2005)

For outside play we get alot of use out of Jolly Balls.
They are made for horses, but dogs like them too.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

the problem with kelso (and it sounds like with Cash) is that the toys that are really durable (the black kongs, jolly balls, everlasting treat balls) that are really durable they dont have an interest in.

Kelso loves his raw beef knuckle bones..the only thing that takes him awhile and he stays interested in..maybe you could try that?
I also have not tried this..but maybe it would be fun:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.js...family&keepsr=1

The "Bamboo" toys here http://www.bamboopet.com/dogs/toys/index.php?startCount=0&endCount=6&pageCount=1
We have all of the ones on the first page (cept the blankie) and non have been destroyed as of yet and he chews them..they sell them at petsmart!

Also, the Kong "Wubba" He doesnt like the kong alone but the Wubba is durable and squeaky!!! He likes that.


Good luck finding that durable toy that Cash loves


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Believe it or not, Hartz makes some durable toys that are fun for them. More stimulating than Kongs. I had a cuz giggle ball, Cuz didn't last beyond Christmas eve, but the giggle ball was a very durable ball, the giggler went quick and you have to watch that they don't chew it, but it was a nice durable ball, until I took it to the river, who knew a ball with a hole in one end would fill with water and sink?







Ozzy is getting a new one for Christmas.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I really need to track down a place to buy raw beef bones. Our "ranch dogs" used to get them all the time when I lived in the country and we'd slaughter a cow, (didn't know how good they had it!) but now in the city finding a real honest-to-goodness butcher shop is nearly impossible. And the grocery store doesn't have the big bones.


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: kelsothe problem with kelso (and it sounds like with Cash) is that the toys that are really durable (the black kongs, jolly balls, everlasting treat balls) that are really durable they dont have an interest in.
> The "Bamboo" toys here http://www.bamboopet.com/dogs/toys/index.php?startCount=0&endCount=6&pageCount=1
> We have all of the ones on the first page (cept the blankie) and non have been destroyed as of yet and he chews them..they sell them at petsmart!


this describes Tessa! If she can't destroy it, then she doesn't want to play with it and my DH can't stand the squeaky toys - she goes non stop like the energizer bunny with them!

do you know of any similiar toys w/o the squeaker? I buy marrow bones from the local grocery store and they keep her entertained until she can't reach the anymore of the marrow and then it's on to something else.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

My girls really enjoy ropes from the pet shop, they are durable and not too expensive and not to mention there are NO squeekers in them...They also like frisbees and tennis balls.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

You could try with fire hose tug toys. They are destructible but harder to and last longer.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

What kind of nylabones have you tried? I have the "indestructible" ones, and I can't imagine a dog being able to break off a chunk. Ive never bought the regular ones.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: LinWhat kind of nylabones have you tried? I have the "indestructible" ones, and I can't imagine a dog being able to break off a chunk. Ive never bought the regular ones.


I got the ones that say "for aggressive chewers." I haven't found anything he can't destroy.


----------



## MacknCody (Nov 24, 2007)

Have you tried Bully sticks? I get them at Petsmart and while Mack loses interest when the flavor wears off(it takes a while) my other dogs go nuts for them.

"course the other dogs are chubby and don't get many bones so maybe thats the secret to them.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I have one of these Romp n Roll balls (the big one) for my almost 6-mo old. He's extremely rough on it, but I don't think even as an adult he could ever destroy it, and it is by far his favorite toy. he goes absolutely nuts when I get it out - growls and pounces and swings it around. He tries to gnaw on it, but it's too big to fit in his mouth. He LOVES it. You can't tell from the picture, but even though it's hollow (with the rope through it), it's pretty heavy. I know one girl on another board had a dog that flung it onto a glass-topped table and broke the table. So be careful where you let him play with it if you get one. LOL! I keep waiting for Kodee to knock himself out cold w/it, swinging it around, but so far so good. 
LOL.









Here's a link, you may be able to find it elsewhere, too:

http://www.leerburg.com/730.htm


----------



## attila1012 (Jan 6, 2007)

There are some really great ideas here. My Attila destroys every toy he gets...we are now at the point where we try to guess just how long it will take for him to do it. He used to LOVE the Fire Hose toys, but now he uses his back teeth to chew a corner off, and then he wants to play with just the tiny piece he has chewed off. My giant dog loves to play with small pieces of things as opposed to regular toys, I am not sure why. One toy that has lasted and he still loves to play with on a regular basis is his Nylabone Ring http://www.nylabone.com/products/non-edible/durable-chews/ring.htm


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

Two of my four Shepherds are what I would define as power chewers. I have large solid jolly balls that have survived as well as the large jolly ball teasers. The Xlg kong (black) has also survived. I have also had good luck with the Tire Biter toys for large dogs. I also have a solid rubber ball the size of a baseball that has survived. The only ball of its type that has lived


----------



## kgursky (Jan 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ZeusGSDRaw beef femur bones, or peanut butter/cream cheese in a kong frozen.


I agree...I use frozen beef femurs so it takes them a little longer to clean out. Unfortunately I don't have a dishwasher so filling a kong is too messy but I put liver (freeze dried) and other stuff in it and that works well.

I tried the aggressive chewer nylabones and within a day she had them destroyed.


----------



## giaimoda (Oct 2, 2006)

I have found that tennis balls don't last long with Gorbi, so I tried lacross balls and they work great. They aren't too expensive either. I go to the sporting good store and buy a package of 12 for about $15.00 and one last for a month or so.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

we use Kongs, the jiggle ball (it vibrates and runs across the floor.) the jiggle ball is atually fun to watch them with because when they do eventally catch it, their heads are jiggling as much as the ball, lol


----------



## blackbirdzach (Jan 13, 2008)

I use a kong bone that has holes on both ends that I fill with food. Kong products have always help up well for me and I chew like a maniac.









Seriously though, they're great products.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 20, 2008)

So far my 10 week old has demolished everything - except for the fire hose tug. He hasn't quite figured it out yet, but he is trying his best. I made the mistake of buying the "roll-up" style chew treats - big misake! He is wearing half of what is rolled up on the inside. Not to mention that he has gone through one roll ups made for adults in about 2 days.


----------



## mikaK9 (Oct 8, 2007)

Great thread! I'm always looking for new ideas. I definitely feel your pain. My 2 yr old GSD is very much a power chewer and gets his enjoyment out of destroying things. In fact, if a toy has a rope attached, he will go for the rope rather than the other part of the toy, cause he can destroy the rope faster. He has destroyed jolly balls, nylabones, fire hose toys, kongs (yes, even the black extreme xtra large king kongs). He used to just spit the pieces out once he got them off, but occasionally now he will swallow small pieces. I hate seeing that, but I can't find anything he can chew on but not destroy. And I worry about giving him bones (even the nylabones) because I've read about dogs that have cracked teeth on them, and with how much he chews....I don't want to take a chance.

Here's one toy that is not chewable, so no destroying. It's called an "egge." I haven't tried it yet, but I know others whose dogs love it. It's more of a push toy for the dogs. I think some would love it, but I'm undecided for my young boy right now....I'm still trying to figure out whether he'd like it before I buy it.

http://www.rayallen.com/ramCart/cartFrame.htm 

http://www.elitek9.com/Reward_Toys/index.htm 

There's a few other tough looking toys on both those sites that look good, but I have yet to try. Right now I'm sticking to the black xtreme kongs and similar toys, and just trying to get him to spit out pieces. I figure if he does swallow a small piece though, at least it won't be jagged/hard/sharp like a bone or nylabone.

Sorry - I saw that the link for ray allen won't take you right to the toy page. Their link doesn't change for some reason when you change pages. But if you select products, then toys, it's listed under there. They have the "giant" egge.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: russ010Not to mention that he has gone through one roll ups made for adults in about 2 days.


Yep, my girl can demolish one of those in about 10 or 15 minutes


----------



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

I have a big plastic egg from JeffersPet.com My old dog used to play with the large ferrit balls but this dog puts holes in the plastic instantly...like a really strong paperpunch. I can't remember what this egg was called but it is about a foot long (maybe more) and large and made of the plastic the ferret balls are made of. the dog goes crazy over this thing; she can't get her mouth on it to bite it.


----------



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

here's the name of the toy Egge® Dog Toy
I look at it as a human and say what's the big deal but it is a sure cure for boredom in a dog.
http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/product.as...C&pf_id=0028739


----------

